# brauche ich wirklich mehr als 2.1 mpixel?



## k0ochy (3. Januar 2003)

ich will mir demnächst die Sony DSC-F505 digicam zulegen. allerdings hat die im vergleich zu dem v-modell nur 2.1 m-pixel. nun ist meine frage, brauche ICH wirklich mehr? ich arbeite in der werbung, also im web&printbereich. im printbereich hab ich da die größten sorgen, da das ja schonmal in größere formate geht und die auflösung da einfach stimmen muss aber andererseits bin ich bis jetzt auch mit 1600x1200 o.ä. ausgekommen...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Januar 2003)

Wie du sicher weißt braucht man für Print (eigentlich) 300dpi. Bei einer DIN A4 Seite wären das 3508 x 2480 Pixel, was umgerechnet dann 8,7 Megapixel wären. Du siehst also, dass du mit 2,1 Megapixelchen da doch gewaltig drunter liegst, zumal das Bildformat deiner Cam 4:3 ist und nicht wie bei DIN A4 rund 3:2.
Aus meiner Erfahrung würde ich sagen, dass du damit bis DIN A5 einigermaßen zurechtkommst. Darüber sieht man es aber. Mit einer 6 Megapixel-Kamera dürfte DIN A4 Print ohne sichtbare Verluste machbar sein. Darunter wirds für hochwertige Drucke wohl nischt werden.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Vitalis (4. Januar 2003)

*lightbox zustimm*

Viel mehr als 10x15cm Fotos in optimaler Qualität bekommt man mit 2MP nicht hin. Oft schneidet man noch was vom Bild weg und dann wird es noch viel enger.


----------



## k0ochy (4. Januar 2003)

danke erstmal für die antworten!
ich werde mir die cam wohl zulegen aber damit im printbereich eher vorsichtig sein. ich habe ja auch nicht vor, für BMW eine doppelseite zu machen... da muß wohl tatsächlich ein ganz anderes gerät her.

ich denke aber im web reicht die cam doch aus und vielleicht für ein paar experimentelle sachen auch, oder?


----------



## Vitalis (4. Januar 2003)

Halt.. 

Bekommst Du die Cam sehr günstig, oder welchen Grund kann es geben sich eine Sony zu kaufen?

Für's Web reicht die Auflösung natürlich aus.


----------



## k0ochy (4. Januar 2003)

die cam hat viele funktionen, riesen zoom, super design ...kommt ca. 380 €

 gibt es was an sony auszusetzen? wenn ja, bitte schnell sagen!


----------



## Vitalis (4. Januar 2003)

Na, die sehr teuren MemorySticks die zudem noch auf 128MB beschränkt sind.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von k0ochy _
> *ich denke aber im web reicht die cam doch aus und vielleicht für ein paar experimentelle sachen auch, oder? *



Das kommt ganz darauf an, was und wie du fotografieren möchtest. Einen professionellen Fotografen mit professionellem Equipment und ner Menge Know-How kann und soll so eine Knipse nicht ersetzen. Dazu sind die Möglichkeiten einfach deutlich zu begrenzt.

Wenn es um "billige" Schnellschüsse geht, dann geht das natürlich. Aber erwarte nicht, dass du nun alle Aufgaben mit so einem Knipschen meistern kannst.

Sorry, aber ein "Ja, is ganz doll" wirst du von mir nicht lesen können. Trotzdem viel Spaß beim rumknipsen.

ciaociao
lightbox


----------



## Vitalis (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *Das kommt ganz darauf an, was und wie du fotografieren möchtest. Einen professionellen Fotografen mit professionellem Equipment und ner Menge Know-How kann und soll so eine Knipse nicht ersetzen. Dazu sind die Möglichkeiten einfach deutlich zu begrenzt.
> 
> Wenn es um "billige" Schnellschüsse geht, dann geht das natürlich. Aber erwarte nicht, dass du nun alle Aufgaben mit so einem Knipschen meistern kannst.
> ...



Hm ja, diese Sony ist halt doch nicht mehr die jüngste. Sie ist nicht schnell, Du mußt nach jedem Schuß erstmal warten und solche Dinge. Die Möglichkeiten der Bildgestaltung sind auch sehr eingeschränkt, wie lightbox schon sagte. Du kannst keine normalen Mignon-Akkus verwenden, d.h. wenn der Akku leer ist, ist's erstmal vorbei mit dem Fotografieren. Mehr als Knipsen kann man wirklich kaum mit dieser Kamera.


----------



## k0ochy (4. Januar 2003)

uff. also das hört sich alles ganz neu an für mich. das klingt überhaupt nicht nachdem, was ich mir vorgestellt habe...

okay, könnt ihr mir vielleicht eine andere kamera empfehlen, evtl. auch mit 3mpixel, die sich so um die 350€(eBay) bewegt?

danke


----------



## Vitalis (5. Januar 2003)

Hm...
Für so einen Preis gibt's eigentlich mehr oder weniger nur Knipscams. Aber vielleicht brauchst Du auch gar nicht mehr, vielleicht reicht Dir das ja. Was genau willst Du denn damit anstellen?

Ich kann Dir nix genaues empfehlen, vor allem nicht wenns auch noch um ältere Cams geht, die man bei eBay günstig bekommt....
Du könntest Dir hier ein paar Threads ansehen, wo es um dieses Thema geht.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Spacemonkey (6. Januar 2003)

Also wenn du 3 MP willst, nimm doch die S30 von Canon, ich hab ebisher nichts schlechtes darüber gelesen, oder du investierst ein "bißchen" mehr Geld und kaufst dir die S45 von Canon.
Ich hab edie S40 und die ist wirklich verdammt gut, die S45 ist die gleiche wie die S40 nur dass sie noch mehr Funktionen hat, da sie den gleichen Chip benutzt wie die Canon G3.
Ach ja die hat 4,1 MP.

Außerdem benutzt sie CF-Karten und nicht die auslaufenden Smart Media.

PS: Wenn du jemanden in den USA kennst lass sie dir von dort mitbringen, du sparst bis zu 200€.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Da ich mich ja jetzt in den letzen 2 Wochen intensivst mit der Materie beschäftigt habe rate ich dir zu einer guten 2MP-Cam und falls du dann wirklich hochqualitative Bilder brauchst, dann solltest du mit einer guten analogen Spiegelreflex die Bilder machen und sie dir einscannen lassen (photocd o.ä). Kleinbildfilm hat nämlich eine theoretische Auflösung von 53 Megapixel!

Die Bildqualität rührt übrigens zum größten Teil von der Optik!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Kleinbildfilm hat nämlich eine theoretische Auflösung von 53 Megapixel!
> Die Bildqualität rührt übrigens zum größten Teil von der Optik! *



Hi BubiBohnsack,

völlig richtig was das maximale physikalische Auflösungsvermögen von Film im Idealfall angeht. In der Praxis allerdings wird kein KB-Film diesen Wert erreichen können. Auch dein Hinweis auf die Optik ist völlig korrekt. Und genau da ist die Grenze der Machbarkeit auch schon erreicht. Die allerbesten Objektive erreichen mit sehr viel gutem Willen maximal 100 Linien/mm Auflösung. Diesen Wert erreichst du aber in der praktischen Fotografie ausschließlich, wenn du erstens mit Stativ, zweitens mit Spiegelvorauslösung und drittens bei optimaler Arbeitsblende und idealen Lichtverhältnissen fotografierst.

Wenn all diese Voraussetzungen gegeben sind und auch ein optimales Filmmaterial eingelegt ist, dann bekommst du auf den KB-Film maximal 3600x2400 echte, trennscharfe "Pixel", was 8,64 MPixel entspricht. Das ist die ultimative Grenze der effektiven Auflösung von optisch belichtetem Kleinbildfilm.

Übrigens auch eine Digital-KB-Kamera schafft wegen der Linsen maximal diesen effektiven Wert von gut 8 Megapixeln.

Aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, eine absolut hochwertige Optik ist Grundvoraussetzung dafür.

Alles was bei Digitalkameras über diese Auflösung hinausgeht transportiert nur noch "unscharfe Kanteninformationen", die man in der Wirkung ein wenig mit einem "Anti-Alias"-Effekt in der Bildbearbeitung vergleichen kann.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Super Infos, das wusste ich bisher noch nicht - fotographieren tue ich immer mit Stativ und Selbstauslöser, ich sage mir: Wenn ich ein gutes Bild machen will, dann setze ich mich vor eine Szene auch gerne mal 1 1/2 Stunden und gehe alle Blenden und Belichtungszeiten durch, sodass ich dann nachher ca 20 Bilder verschossen habe, aber Eines wirklich gut ist.

Ich werde das mit der maximalen Objektivauflösung mal testen, der Nagitiv-Scanner der hier rumsteht schafft glaube ich maximal 15MP, die Qualität müsste dann ja mit 8MP-Scan die Gleiche sein.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall seit 2 Wochen total vernarrt in Fotographie.
Habe zum Glück ja den Vater, der mir alles erklären kann und alles Equipment stellt.
In ca 1 Woche bekommt ihr dann wahrscheinlich auch die ersten "seriösen" Fotos zu sehen auch wenn ich total sauer bin, da der Film mit meinen besten Fotos nicht belichtet wurde (habe ihn falsch eingelegt und das erst beim letzten Bild gemerkt...)

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass du überall Ahnung von hast?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass du überall Ahnung von hast? *



Naja, übertreib mal nicht. Ganz so schlimm ist es auch nicht.  
Meine Schwerpunkte sind Fotografie, Bildbearbeitung, Director und daneben gibts dann noch ein paar Themen, für die ich mich eben auch interessiere. Insgesamt beschäftige ich mich mit den Sachen schon seit rund 15 Jahren. Da is wohl zufällig was hängen geblieben.  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Vitalis (6. Januar 2003)

> Alles was bei Digitalkameras über diese Auflösung hinausgeht transportiert nur noch "unscharfe Kanteninformationen", die man in der Wirkung ein wenig mit einem "Anti-Alias"-Effekt in der Bildbearbeitung vergleichen kann.


Ja, wobei z.B. die Kodak mit 14 Megapixel chipseitig nicht wirklich 14MP schafft, weil die Farbwerte ja interpoliert werden. Wahrscheindlich liegt die echte Auflösung des CCD dann ungefähr bei 9MP, oder? Dann ist ja alles optimal zum Start in die digitale Fotografie, was?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

> Dann ist ja alles optimal zum Start in die digitale Fotografie, was?


Meinst du mich? 

__________________________


*Ich habe da noch eine Frage: *

Die Objektive, die mir zur Verfügung stehen, haben alle feste Brennweiten, ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die Bildqualität damit besser ist - liege ich da richtig?

Ich meine, bei einem Zoomobjektiv gibt es viel mehr Linsen nach meiner Überlegung -> Schlechtere Auflösung | weniger Licht
Da mag ich aber auch falsch liegen, muss mich gleich mal informieren...

__________________________

*Und da habe ich noch eine Frage speziell an Lightbox: *

Mit welchen Kameras (analog) machst du die Bilder?
Ich konnte ja in den letzen 2 Wochen diverse Kameras ausprobieren und habe mich total in eine Kamera verliebt: Die Olympos OM-2 von '76 zusammen mit den Profi-Zuiko-Objektiven.

Die Bildqualität ist unglaublich (Excellente Objektive) und die Bedienung finde ich quasi "analog" viel besser sprich du drehst wirklich noch an dicken Ringen, um die Belichtungszeit usw. einzustellen.

Ich habe auch noch mit 3 Canons und der OM-1 fotographiert, die mir aber alle nicht so gefallen haben. Die OM-1 hat leider noch keine  Belichtungsautomatik, was in schnellen Schüssen nachteilhaft sein kann.

Die OM-2 muss ich meinem Vater mal abschwätzen ;-)


----------



## Vitalis (6. Januar 2003)

Nee, lightbox will sich die Cam ja besorgen 
Aber für Dich gilt das auch, wenn Du willst


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Achso das meinst du ok  


Ich bleibe bei der O(lympos)M(asterpiece)-2


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Dann ist ja alles optimal zum Start in die digitale Fotografie, was?  *



Genau so ist es.  

Ich werde den ganzen Tag ausschweifende Feste feiern und mich sinnlos mit Apfelsaftschorle besaufen, wenn ich die Kamera in meinen freudig erregten Händen halte. Ich denke, ich werde meinem treuen Fotolabor eine Flasche Schampus zum Abschied vorbeibringen. 

---------
@BubiBohnensack:
Stimmt, Festbrennweiten sind üblicherweise besser. Natürlich nur, wenn wir in der selben "Preisklasse" bleiben. Ein Nikon AF-S ED 80-200mm/2.8 dürfte aber doch z.B. deutlich besser sein, als eine 200mm-Billigscherbe von Tamron.
Wichtig ist, dass man möglichst viele Parameter nutzt, um das Optimale rauszuholen. Stativ, optimale Blende (5.6 - 8), evtl. Spiegelvorauslösung und nicht zu vergessen ein sehr guter Film (z.B. Fuji Velvia mit 50 ASA)

Die OM2 und die Nachfolger OM3 und OM4 sind schöne Kameras. Sehr robust und sie haben fast alles, was man zum fotografieren braucht. Kein Schnickschnack. Mir fallen eigentlich nicht viele rein manuelle Gehäuse ein, die besser sind. Nikon F3-HP, Nikon FM-3A ... Leica und Contax sind ja ne andere Welt.
Bei Canon gabs natürlich die gute alte F-1 und die T90 ist auch ein ganz tolles Gehäuse. Das wars dann schon.
Also wenn du die OM-2 kriegst, Glückwunsch. Die ist nicht verkehrt.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Hrhr, wieso steigst du um? Du hast doch einen ziemlich guten Scanner - oder dauert dir das zu lange?


----------



## Vitalis (6. Januar 2003)

Da gibt es ja noch einige andere Vorteile gegenüber Analog, z.B. die sofortige Bildkontrolle, Weißabgleich, keine Kosten für Entwicklung und und und...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Wie meinst du denn das mit dem Weißabgleich?

_________________


Sehr schönes Videtutorial hast du da übrigens produziert lightbox. Kommt das Bild irgendwie aus Nordnorwegen oder der Ecke?


----------



## Vitalis (6. Januar 2003)

Bei einer analogen Kamera hast Du Deinen Film drin und der hat sozusagen einen festen "Weißabgleich". Er reagiert unterschiedlich auf verschiedene Farbtemperaturen, z.B. Sonnenlicht, Glühlampenlicht, Licht aus Leuchtstoffröhren usw., es können Farbstiche entstehen.  Eventuell brauchst Du für jede Art von Licht einen Film, der dafür ausgelegt ist oder Du benutzt Filterfolien oder ähnliches, ich weiß da nicht soo gut bescheid 

Bei einer DigiCam kannst Du den Weißabgleich aber automatisch einstellen lassen oder auch manuell wählen. Das kann ein großer Vorteil sein


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Ach so meinst du das - hmm...irgendwie einleuchtend  

Naja ich warte ersteinmal auf meine Fotos.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Januar 2003)

1. Das Bild im Tutorial zeigt ein Dorf in den Ostfjorden von Island.

2. Ich steige um, weil ich mir einige *RIESEN*-Vorteile verspreche:


 Ich verbrauche so ca. 300 bis 500 KB-Filme im Jahr, die mich inkl. Entwicklung, Rähmchen und Aufklebern 1.600 bis 2.700 Euro kosten
 Bei jeder Flughafenkontrolle krieg ich nen Herzinfarkt an der Röntgenmaschine. Diskutiere wie ein Berber, bis ich ne Handkontrolle durchsetzen kann
 Die Tage, in denen meine belichteten Filme im Fotolabor sind, bleiben fast immer schlaflos. Es ist doch immer so, dass der Film mit den schönsten und einmaligsten Aufnahmen verkratzt auf meinem Leuchttisch landet.
 Wer von euch hat schonmal 10.000 Dias gerahmt, mit Adressaufkleberchen beklebt und dann noch alle Dias gescannt?  
 Wer hat schonmal nen Beutel mit 300 Filmen 3 Monate durch die Prärie geschleppt? *uffz*

All das werde ich keine Sekunde vermissen. Mir beliben ja noch die Mittelformat-Dias. Das wird wohl auch noch ne Weile so bleiben.

Gruß
lightbox, ungeduldig hoffend


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Und wann kommt sie in's Haus?

Wenn du sie hast, musst du unbedingt mal ein FullRes-Foto auf deinen Webspace laden - interessiert mich sehr, wie es sich mit der Qualität verhält.

@Photo:
Hätte genauso ein Fjordarm oder eine Inselgruppe in Nordnorwegen sein können.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Und wann kommt sie in's Haus?*



Ich fürchte, es wird März werden, bis ich sie kriege.
Wenn sie von Nikon wäre, dann könnte ich sie vermutlich schon früher kriegen, weil ich recht gute Kontakte habe. Aber da das Dingen von Kodak produziert wird muss ich mich in der Warteschlange anstellen, leider. Aber man soll die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben. Ich hoffe, dass die ordentliche Stückzahlen produzieren und keine Mangelwirtschaft betreiben, wie das Nikon ja sehr gerne tut.

Wenn es soweit ist, dann poste ich mal ein Full-Res-Bild. Kein Problem.

Stimmt, das Island-Bild hätte auch Norwegen sein können. Im Inland von Island siehts dann aber doch ganz anders aus, als in Norwegen. Wer auf saugeile Landschaften steht, keine Angst vor "schlechtem" Wetter hat und genügend Teuros in der Tasche hat, der sollte sich Island unbedingt mal anschauen. *reisefieberverbreit*

So, Schluss mit OT.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Vitalis (6. Januar 2003)

Hier hast Du 11 Megapixel Fotos von der Canon EOS-1Ds:

http://www.dpreview.com/gallery/canoneos1ds_samples1/

http://img.dpreview.com/gallery/canoneos1ds_samples1/originals/021104-1112-01-capt1.jpg

http://img.dpreview.com/gallery/canoneos1ds_samples1/originals/021128-1114-01-capt1.jpg

Einfach krass, wie sauber und detalliert die Fotos sind..
Ist aber nix für Frauen ^^ da sieht man ja jede Pore im Gesicht


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Januar 2003)

Hey,

super Link. Da kann man auch schön sehen, dass man wegen der Objektive schon ganz nah an der Grenze des Machbaren ist. Schau mal links in den Ecken, da siehst du schon, wie es etwas unschärfer wird, als in der Bildmitte, obwohl mit wirklich sehr gutem Objektiv fotografiert.
Gruß
lightbox


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Die sehen schon ganz gut aus, das muss ich zugeben. Ich besorge mir gleich mal den Nikon4000-Scanner und scanne ein Bild aus den 70ern ein -> ob ihr das glaubt oder nicht, die sind genauso scharf...


----------



## Thorsten Ball (6. Januar 2003)

Komisch dass jetzt alle auf Digitale Kameras umsteigen.. Bin wohl der einzige der zufrieden mit seiner SLR ist..


----------



## Vitalis (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *Hey,
> 
> super Link. Da kann man auch schön sehen, dass man wegen der Objektive schon ganz nah an der Grenze des Machbaren ist. Schau mal links in den Ecken, da siehst du schon, wie es etwas unschärfer wird, als in der Bildmitte, obwohl mit wirklich sehr gutem Objektiv fotografiert.
> ...


Ja, der Vollformat-Sensor nimmt jetzt mehr vom Durchmesser des Objektivs ein und tja..

@Nugget: Wer steigt denn um? Außer lightbox..


----------



## Thorsten Ball (6. Januar 2003)

Na ja.. was heißt umsteigen... Viele fangen ja gleich mit einer digitalen an.. Man beachte den Anfang von diesem Thread.. Die mehrheit von den leuten die fotografiert, und die ich kenne, hat eine digitale..


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Das liegt aber auch ganz stark am angesprochenen Personenkreis.
Wenn du zu einem Fotoclub (also die richtigen) gehst, dann knipsen die alle mit SLRs und im seltensten Falle mit Digitalen.


----------



## goela (6. Januar 2003)

> Das liegt aber auch ganz stark am angesprochenen Personenkreis.


So sehe ich dies auch! Wer sich mit Computern befasst, der wird eher eine Digitalcamera zulegen. Für wirklich gute Fotos braucht man aber immer noch ein Spiegelreflex- oder eine Sauteure Digitalcamera!

Im "Kleinbildformat" sticht jede bessere Digitalkamera eine "normale" aus. Ist einfach besser! Ich will meine Canon S30 nicht mehr missen. Einfach genial.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

So, ich habe jetzt 4 Filme zum entwickeln abgegeben. Hoffe die sind in 4 Tagen wieder da, sodass ich am Sa die Filmstreifen|Dias einscannen kann.

Mein bester Film ist ja leider nicht dabei - ihr glaubt garnicht wie verzweifelt ich war, als ich gemerkt habe, dass mindestens 8 Stunden Arbeit weg waren.

___________________

Dich Lightbox wollte ich noch fragen, wieviel und wo du bereits fotographiert hast.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (6. Januar 2003)

Kenn ich Bubi... Canon AE-1 vom Vater.. Uralt.. 2 Filme verschossen.. Hab mich so gefreut und dann war der Film falsch eingelegt und alles fürn *****. Das ist verdammt ärgerlich weil das eine meiner ersten filme waren und ich mir viel mühe gegeben habe


----------



## k0ochy (6. Januar 2003)

erstmal danke für die vielen infos hier, hab viel dazugelernt!!

aber leider ist das ganze etwas von meinem anliegen abgekommen 
könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch 2-3 gute digicams (2-3mp) konkret nennen, die sich aber unter 400€ bei ebay tummeln. das wär echt nett


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Dich Lightbox wollte ich noch fragen, wieviel und wo du bereits fotographiert hast. *



Wieviel? Puuuh, keine Ahnung. Viel.

Wo? Puuuh ... Indien, Sri Lanka, Nepal, Tibet, Thailand, Laos, Japan, Australien, Bolivien, Chile, USA, Bahamas, Island, Dänemark, Niederlande, Belgien, Frankreich, Italien, Österreich, Schweiz, Deutschland, Polen, Tschechien, Spanien, ... mir geht die Puste aus.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. Januar 2003)

Sehr schön. Mich interessieren Länder außerhalb Europas auch sehr stark aber ich habe leider einen Vater mit extremer Flugangst und alleine kann ich die Flüge nicht bezahlen.
Die Flugangst geht ja schon so weit, dass er nicht per Flugzeug nach SüdostGriechenland geflogen ist, sondern mit dem Auto dahin...

Jetzt wo ich angefangen habe zu fotographieren, würde ich am Liebsten alle Plätzchen, an denen ich bereits war, noch einmal aufsuchen nur um Photos zu machen.
Irgendwo hoch im Norden die Tundra und Taiga, Provence, Toscana, Rom - mir kommt soviel auf einmal in den Kopf  

Aber ich bin so froh zur Fotographie gefunden zu haben. Sie hat so etwas ästhetisches, sinnliches und ruhiges. Man entspannt sich beim Hobbyfotografieren immer so angenehm, nimmt sich Zeit, ist in der Natur oder bei sich zu Hause, weg vom Monitor - das finde ich schon sehr genial.


----------



## Vitalis (7. Januar 2003)

> Aber ich bin so froh zur Fotographie gefunden zu haben. Sie hat so etwas ästhetisches, sinnliches und ruhiges. Man entspannt sich beim Hobbyfotografieren immer so angenehm, nimmt sich Zeit, ist in der Natur oder bei sich zu Hause, weg vom Monitor - das finde ich schon sehr genial.


yeah! ;-)  sorry   find's auch genial 


@koochy: Hm, vielleicht schaust Du mal im Forum von http://www.digitalkamera.de nach. Benutz erst die Suchfunktion, da gibt es tausende von Threads zu Deinem Thema. Und ansonsten frag einfach, die werden Dir dort geradezu gierig behilflich sein wollen  Aber ausführlich und sorgfältig fragen, schreib dazu was Du mit der Kamera tun willst usw., nicht einfach, welche empfiehlt Ihr mir für 350 Euro? Das könntest Du hier übrigens auch tun.. dann könnte man weiterschauen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Man entspannt sich beim Hobbyfotografieren immer so angenehm, nimmt sich Zeit, ist in der Natur oder bei sich zu Hause, weg vom Monitor - das finde ich schon sehr genial. *



Genau das ist es, was auch für mich den Reiz ausmacht. Natur, frische Luft, Zeit, Ruhe. Täglich rauschen so viele Bilder und Eindrücke an mir vorbei, da ist es schön, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, besondere Augenblicke zu erkennen. Diese Augenblicke zu "ersehen", sie dann festzuhalten in einem Bild, das deine Stimmung und die Situation auf einen Nenner bringt, den jeder Betrachter nachvollziehen kann.
Das Ergebnis ist irgendwie etwas Bleibenderes, auch etwas persönlicheres, als die Bilder- und Informationsflut in unseren Medien.

Freut mich aufrichtig, dass du so viel Freude an der Fotografie gefunden hast.  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

> Freut mich aufrichtig, dass du so viel Freude an der Fotografie gefunden hast.


Mich auch durchaus sehr!
Zwischendurch immer ein wenig Gitarrre improvisieren und das Leben läuft nicht wahr Shiver?  
Wie bist du zur Photographie gekommen Lightbox? Oder die Anderen?


----------



## Vitalis (8. Januar 2003)

Hehe bitte da weiter -----> Wie habt Ihr angefangen?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

Ok ok, aber mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass man auch einen Thread benutzen könnte, um über alle möglichen Dinge der Photographie zu reden und nicht nur explizit zu dem Threadthema.

Die besprochenen Themen müssen nur unbedingt zu Photographie gehören, zu nichts anderem und der Umgangston muss (was hier aber kein Problem sein sollte) gepflegt sein.
Ich habe Lagaf diesbezüglich mal angesprochen und er meint, das geht in Ordnung - jedenfalls in den "kleineren" Foren.

Immerhin haben wir die letzten 2-3 Seiten auch nur gefachsimpelt oder wie man es nennen mag, aber mir hat es Spaß gemacht.


----------

